# Our Buck is sick. Any Suggestions??



## Goatfarmer (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, went to let the goats out of the barn this morning and our buck usually is standing up on the gate to his stall to greet me and this morning he wasnt he was still laying down, I called his name and he didnt even get up just looked up at me. I got everyone out of the barn and into the lot and he walked to the lot but very slowly then got into the lot and just kinda moped around but ate very little, hardly anything. Then just laid back down, acted like he could hardly hold his head up. Just seemed very weak, and was breathing pretty hard. We gave him some pennicillin, but he just didnt seem any better. Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong, or any suggestions as to what to do to help him out, other than the obvious calling the vet.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 19, 2009)

Is he UTD on his vaccinations?  Did you get a temp on him?  I'm thinking it could be pneumonia from what you have told us so far.  *If* it is pneumonia, one shot of pen won't do it.  I would hit him with the pen 2X's a day for 10 days, along with Fortified B and probios.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 19, 2009)

Temperature?  What's his poop like?  Have you seen him pee?  
Acting droopy / no appetite could be a symptom of a bunch of things, from pneumonia to Urinary Calculi.
First, I'd call the vet ....Then I'd give him a B shot, some Probiotics, pen G if he has a fever, and wait for the vet to call me back.  
If it's pneumonia, Pen G 2x a day for 7-10 days...
If he's having a UC attack, you'd drench w/ Amm. Chloride and offer supportive care.
There isn't enough info to truly help you diagnose though...
Good luck.

ETA:  looks like LilHill and I think alike


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes more information is needed.. does he grind his teeth?  temperature. does he move ok (flinch when walking, touch him and run hands down hime make sure he does not have injury from roughousing)  try to get him up to poop and pee.. watch for straining and crying out.  Is his poop pelleted/color etc.  before you start pumping him full of antibiotics and various remedies get a better picture of what is going on with him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 19, 2009)

Penicillin takes at least 3 days before you would see it working. LilHill is right, it needs to be done twice a day at 12 hour intervals to keep the level of penicillin the same throughout the treatment.

I would get him to the vet.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 19, 2009)

I would CALL THE VET, he needs help, and he needs it today, please call the vet.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Sep 19, 2009)

He is peeing and pooping without any signs of pain.  Poop is round pellets and dark brown as usual.  He is drinking some water today and nibbling on a little bit of hay but still not wanting to eat.  He has had nasal drainage and some audible nasal stuffiness.  I think it's more respiratory than anything.  He had two injections of Pennicillin yesterday and one already this morning.  He has a little more energy today, was standing up ready to leave the barn with his buddies this morning.  Going to add Vitamin B and Probios to his regimen and continue the Penicillin, as long as his symptoms are confined to respiratory and he continues to improve.  Going to check his temperature.  Oh, yes he is up to date on vaccinations.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 19, 2009)

Hopefully, he's turning around for you.  Keep after him with the pen 2 x a day, probios and B for at least 7 days ... 10 would be even better.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, he is up moving around this evening a little more.  Nibbling a little bit but still not much of an appetite.  Is drinking some water.  Small amounts of pee each time he goes, but of course he's not taking in much.  Poop continues to be normal appearing.  He is grinding his teeth, what does this indicate??  We're also starting the B and Probios.  He has alot of audible nasal congestion and his rectal temp. this evening is 106.0.  We read somewhere that it is safe to give goats Children's Benadryl for the congestion and Aspirin for fever/pain relief.  Do you all agree with this?   THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR THE GREAT ADVICE!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 19, 2009)

He needs banamine to get that fever down, and the teeth grinding could be from stress/pain.  I don't give my goats aspirin because it's almost useless.  They metabolize it so fast.  You have one sick boy there, and maybe it's time to get him to a Vet or you could lose him.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 19, 2009)

Children's ibuprofen can work in a pinch, same dose as humans, for fever.

Grinding teeth indicates pain / discomfort.

B vit should help stimulate his appetite.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 19, 2009)

teeth grinding could indicate something serious going on with rumen/digestion.. do you see and or hear any gut movement.. if not it could be serious..


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 20, 2009)

Grinding his teeth is a BAD sign, please this goat is going to die if something isn't done for him. It sounds like he has pneumonia, but only a vet can say for sure, and his reduced urine out put can lead to UC, another terrible-preventable death.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Sep 21, 2009)

Well as of yesterday evening Clyde was back up on his feet and eating and even playing around with the other goats. Im sure hes not out of the woods yet but the penicillin and B vitamin really helped. Were still not sure exactly what was wrong or what even caused it but he is doing much better. Thanks for the advice and help everyone!!! Will leave and update how he does today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2009)

That is great that Clyde is doing much better. I hope his recovery continues.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 21, 2009)

As someone else said, make sure he stays on the Pen for at least 7 days, if not 10...  I know all too well that it's a pain to give shots twice daily -- for you and him! -- but it's much better than a potential Pen-resistant relapse.

FWIW, you can give him as much B-complex as you want, too..  It's water soluble, so you really can't OD him with it...he'll just wee out what he doesn't use.  I'm never shy about giving someone b-complex, even for several days in a row.

Glad to hear he's feeling better.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Our Clyde is back on his feet and doing ALOT better, eating everything in sight and back to his onery self haha!!  We are still giving the pen 2x a day and will continue for atleast 10 days.Were so glad hes doing better, had us worried for a while. Again thanks everyone for the advice just wanted to give a quick update. Thanks again!!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 22, 2009)

Good job getting him up and going again.


----------

